# Kiss



## circle c

I have a horse named Kiss. I would like to see some translations of the word "kiss."


----------



## Hakro

Strange that no one has answered for more than two months!

In Finnish you have several possibilities:
Suudelma
Suukko
Pusu


----------



## Islendingurinn

Icelandic: Koss


----------



## Nenita84

In Italian : bacio
In French : baiser
In Spanish : beso
In Catalan : bes
In German : Kuss
In Dutch : Kus

As you see in romanic languages normally "kiss" start with "b" and in the germanic ones with "k"... 

Greetings!


----------



## Jana337

Czech: polibek

Jana


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: נשיקה (_neshika_)


----------



## Laia

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> In Catalan : bes


 
Well, that's in València... in Catalonia we say "petó".

un petonet  (little kiss)


----------



## cyrille2188

Tagalog: Halik


----------



## Dalian

Several options in Mandarin Chinese:
亲 qin (informal)
吻 wen (formal)
亲吻 qinwen (compound of the above two)
接吻 jiewen (kiss on the lips)

“吻”is either a noun or a verb, while the other three usually function as verbs.

Dalian


----------



## cyrille2188

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> In Italian : bacio
> _In French : baiser_
> In Spanish : beso
> In Catalan : bes
> In German : Kuss
> In Dutch : Kus
> 
> As you see in romanic languages normally "kiss" start with "b" and in the germanic ones with "k"...
> 
> Greetings!


 
Not to be rude or anything but I think that the word kiss in French is _un bisous_. Meanwhile, baiser is the infinitive of to kiss (Nowadays, baiser could have a sexual connotation and therefore, it is more viable to use embrasser than the aforementioned).


----------



## Breogan

In Galician: bico
In Euskara: muxu
In Latin: osculum


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese: beijo.


----------



## Nenita84

cyrille2188 said:
			
		

> Not to be rude or anything but I think that the word kiss in French is _un bisous_. Meanwhile, baiser is the infinitive of to kiss (Nowadays, baiser could have a sexual connotation and therefore, it is more viable to use embrasser than the aforementioned).



Don´t worry, you haven´t been rude. It´s very possible that you´ve reason, my french friends always at the end of their letters write : "bisous"...   Anyway, "baiser" is not only a verb but a noun too, but it´s possible that the most correct translation of kiss into French would be "un bisou" instead of "un baiser". Although I´ve always thought that "bisou" was a little kiss... 

Maybe a native help us... Thanks for your comment !!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Does nobody say the spanish way? 

Beso​ 
Cheers


----------



## xav

In French, "un baiser" is the normal noun (usually no sexual background), and "un bisou" the informal, colloquial one.

You can give "un baiser de paix", not "un bisou de paix". De même pour "le baiser de la mort" (reserved to certains arachnids) or "le baiser de Judas".


----------



## Whodunit

The German diminutive form is "ein *Küsschen*" and it's neuter.


----------



## cherine

In Arabic there are two words :
Formal : qubla قُـبلة
Informal : bosa بوسة


----------



## somody

*Hungarian:*

*puszi *or* csókol* -- small kiss/peck

*csók *-- kiss

there are many other words as well...


----------



## kmaro

in turkish-öpücük
in latvian-skuupsts
in russian-поцелуй


----------



## ellas!

in greek kiss is "fili".


----------



## ceann-feachd

pòg (noun and verb) in Scottish Gaelic.


----------



## Hlias

In Greek, it is:

Φιλί (Fili, with the accent on the last i)


----------



## Schibetta

In swedish: "Kyss"


----------



## Tisia

Hello everyone 

Persian: Bouseh بوسه
 or Mach ماچ

Kurdish: Mach ماچ


----------



## soupdragon78

In Irish Gaelic kiss is pogue.


----------



## BasedowLives

norwegian = kyss


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino: Halik


----------



## DanTheMan

In Korean there are two ways to say it:
뽀뽀 (Ppo-ppo): usually a little kiss, or a kiss on the cheek
키스 (ki-su): a romantic kiss.


----------



## Liambeiwai

Chinese characters: 亲吻,吻,亲。I don't know whether your computers can show Chinese characters.


----------



## somody

Almost all of them can now, especially with the boom in Windows XP (oh how I hate that operating system ).


----------



## showerbabies

The only cantonese one that I can think of is ...
"ce-ek".


----------



## Dalian

showerbabies said:
			
		

> The only cantonese one that I can think of is ...
> "ce-ek".


HI,

Besides 'sek', I think ki-si (which is obviously derived from English) is also used by Cantonese people, especially by youngsters.

Dalian


----------



## peubanni

In Japanese: 
キス KISU -- adopted from English, most common
接吻 SEPPUN -- adopted from chinese, slightly old... dunno, english equivalent of osculum? Only sees on song lyrics or novels
くちづけ or  口づけ KUCHIZUKE -- literally mean putting mouths together
チュー CHUU -- means smooch!




			
				DanTheMan said:
			
		

> In Korean there are two ways to say it:
> 뽀뽀 (Ppo-ppo): usually a little kiss, or a kiss on the cheek
> 키스 (ki-su): a romantic kiss.


Eh, the latter one is the same we have in Japan. Don't know why we tend to insert the "U" vowel after the "SS" consonant, but anyway. And the first one sounds really cute!


----------



## stargazer

Slovenian: "poljub", diminutive "poljubček"


----------



## Prstprsi

*Slovak:* _Bozk_ or _pusa_ or _božtek (thx Jana for typo)_


----------



## gian_eagle

and the form "KISU" in japanese is the mostly used?


----------



## Aiste

*Lithuanian:*_bučinys _or _bučkis_


----------



## Mutichou

xav said:
			
		

> In French, "un baiser" is the normal noun (usually no sexual background), and "un bisou" the informal, colloquial one.
> 
> You can give "un baiser de paix", not "un bisou de paix". De même pour "le baiser de la mort" (reserved to certains arachnids) or "le baiser de Judas".


"Bisou" is also more used y children, this word is more "cute".


----------



## gorbatzjov

in Dutch: kus


----------



## Neever

In Irish: póg or pogín (a little kiss!)  pls correct me if i'm wrong, my irish isn't as good as i would like it to be....


----------



## kikou

in Japanese

　キス
　キッス
　口づけ
　接吻
　ちゅう


----------



## chiaro

In Armenian: համբյուր - hambyur


----------



## broasca

in Romanian:
-it's usually* pupic* (the diminutive form)/the verb is *a pupa*
-or* sarut*/the vb is *a saruta*
*-bezea* has thesame meaning as "bisou" in French/and there is an expression *a trimite bezele *which means "to send little kisses"


----------



## Roshini

In Malay is ciuman.
In Tamil is mutham or muthu.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Chumma  or Chumban

In Malayalam
 Umma 
to kiss = umma vekya


----------



## FrancescaVR

circle c said:
			
		

> I have a horse named Kiss. I would like to see some translations of the word "kiss."


 
==========================

In Danish :

Kiss
Kys 
===============
In Savunese:

Kiss
Heŋəd’u or heŋəd'o
======================
In Italian:

Kiss
Bacci
=====================
In Indonesian:

Kiss
Cium (chee-oom)


----------



## Railway

I think that you are wrong about the Italian one Francesca. I think abracci means hug. Kiss is bacci.
Anyway I'm not sure, I'm Spanish, not Italian.

But the important. In Spanish you can say beso, besito (small kiss), besazo (big kiss), pico (lip with lip, but without tong)

Ah, and in galician is bico! (biquiño - small kiss, bicote - big kiss)


----------



## FrancescaVR

Sorry Railway.(-: 

I think you are right (-: I'll go and edit it. I confused my self with caldi bacci ed abbraci (-: 

I was saying to my self 
"Caldi bacci ed abbraci means many hugs and kisses." 
So I turned it the other way around.(-:

Thanks for letting me know(-:

=================================================


----------



## FrancescaVR

Railway said:
			
		

> I think that you are wrong about the Italian one Francesca. I think abracci means hug. Kiss is bacci.
> Anyway I'm not sure, I'm Spanish, not Italian.
> 
> But the important. In Spanish you can say beso, besito (small kiss), besazo (big kiss), pico (lips against lips, but without tongue)
> 
> Ah, and in galician is bico! (biquiño - small kiss, bicote - big kiss)


================
Hope you don't mind my tiny correction(-:


----------



## CatStar

Neever said:
			
		

> In Irish: póg or pogín (a little kiss!) pls correct me if i'm wrong, my irish isn't as good as i would like it to be....


 
Maith an cailín nó buachaill...nílim cínnte ó do ainm!
Anyway it is póg or pogín pronounced pogue or pogue-een and it´s where the Irish band The Pogues get their name from, but maybe nobody has heard of them!
Plus it´s part of one of the quintessential Irish insults 
Póg mo thóin---Kiss my ***
Cat


----------



## Railway

FrancescaVR said:
			
		

> ================
> Hope you don't mind my tiny correction(-:


 
Of course I don't mind Francesca! Thank you very much for doing it. There isn't a better way of learning than being aware of your own mistakes.

P.S: I know the Pogues! I specially like "Fiesta"


----------



## FrancescaVR

My pleasure


----------



## Isotta

Railway said:
			
		

> I think that you are wrong about the Italian one Francesca. I think abraccio means hug. Kiss is bacio.



Ten chars.


----------



## dusica

In Serbianoljubac


----------



## linguist786

Gujarati: Pappi (pup-pee)
Urdu/Hindi: Chummha (choom-maa)/Bosaa 

Bosaa is different.. it has no connotations of a sexual nature or even of affection.. For example, when Muslims go to the Hajj, and they have to kiss the Black Stone, you'd use it for that kind of context.


----------



## petereid

A kiss in English is a delight.

A "snog" or snogging is something serious.


----------



## alby

In Croatian : poljubac or pusa

Nataša


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

It's baci with just one "c"
Basu in Sardinian


----------



## gemmita

In catalan(north east of Spain): Petó.


----------



## Mei

gemmita said:
			
		

> In catalan(north east of Spain): Petó.



You can say "bes" in catalan too, 

Mei


----------



## Megami_21

Classical Latin - basium


----------



## vince

In Cantonese it's "sek"

But I haven't seen the Chinese character for this word.

I definitely haven't heard the Mandarin/Standard Chinese word                      吻 (Cantonese reading: man) in spoken Cantonese before.


----------



## kamome

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> Don´t worry, you haven´t been rude. It´s very possible that you´ve reason, my french friends always at the end of their letters write : "bisous"... Anyway, "baiser" is not only a verb but a noun too, but it´s possible that the most correct translation of kiss into French would be "un bisou" instead of "un baiser". Although I´ve always thought that "bisou" was a little kiss...
> 
> je suis absolument d'accord, car BAISER donne en général une immédiate et désagreable impression,si l'on en fait usage dans des contextes quotidiens de "simple" amicale relation - tandis que EMBRASSER est un tout petit plus (ou trop) formal, bien que de grand usage quand même - je crois qu'au cas de relation "bien amicale" et point formale BISOU puisse être le choix le meilleur.
> 
> kamome


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Farsi:

Moch*

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## noki

*Romanian - sărut*


----------



## Tisia

*Farsi:
Moch*

Hi Bien

Is it a joke or do they really say _"Moch"_ in Farsi for Kiss? I know they say _"Mach-u- Moch"_ sometimes, but _Moch_ alone I have never heard.

Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hey Tisia,

In Afghan Farsi, "kiss" is "moch"  I'm not sure about Iranian Persian, however; I believe you would be the expert in that category. 

Example:

Tu ra moch meetum
(I kiss you/I'm giving you a kiss)

Sorry if my attempt to Romanize the text is horrible.  

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hey Tisia,
> In Afghan Farsi, "kiss" is "moch"  I'm not sure about Iranian Persian,
> *Bienvenidos*


 
 Hiiiii

  I apologize. I thought you were Iranian and don't know more than you do. Somehow it would be better to make it more specific which part of Farsi speaking country we are talking about. And nice to learn the Afghan sentence
_Tu ra moch Meetum.

_  Regards
  Tisia


----------



## 2046075

In catalan is both 'bes' and 'petó', and a small one is 'besaeta' or 'petonet'

In occitan is 'poton' (the small one 'potonet' or 'ponet')


----------



## Marijka

Polish - pocałunek or buziak
Ukrainian - поцілунок (pocilunok)


----------



## rhian_haf

Sws y Ceffyl 
is the Welsh translation (sws meaning kiss) but it doesn't actually mean to kiss the horse lol

rhi xx


----------



## Anitis

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> Don´t worry, you haven´t been rude. It´s very possible that you´ve reason, my french friends always at the end of their letters write : "bisous"... Anyway, "baiser" is not only a verb but a noun too, but it´s possible that the most correct translation of kiss into French would be "un bisou" instead of "un baiser". Although I´ve always thought that "bisou" was a little kiss...
> 
> Maybe a native help us... Thanks for your comment !!


 
Do not use "baiser" to mean "to kiss" if you don't want to be misunderstood. Baiser is to f*ck.


----------



## AmelieC

Swedish: kyss or puss.


----------



## Bocconcino

polish:kiss:  buziak
a small kiss: buziaczek


----------



## Bocconcino

or
polish:kiss: całus
a small kiss:całusek


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: "poljubac" (Cyrillic "пољубац")


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Danish; Kys


----------



## rongdeono

Vietnamese: Nụ hôn


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese,

haaduwa (kiss), haadu (kisses)


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
kiss = öpücük
to kiss = öpmek
to kiss each other = öpüşmek (like: s'embrasser [fr])


----------



## Flaminius

Breogan said:
			
		

> In Galician: bico
> In Euskara: muxu
> In Latin: osculum





			
				Megami_21 said:
			
		

> Classical Latin - basium



I am wondering which of the Latin words were more generic term for _kiss_.  The former _osculum_ is clearly "mouth" with deminutive.  I have been unable to find etymological information for _basium_ but, if its first recorded instance is Catullus poem 5 (vivamus, mea Lesbia), I doubt if it was not of Celtic origin.  Verona, the birthplace of the poet, was likely to have Celtic speakers in the first century BCE.


----------



## karuna

Aiste said:
			
		

> *Lithuanian:*_bučinys _or _bučkis_



*In Latvian:*
kiss = 1) _skūpsts _(very intimate) 2) _buča _(more casual, colloquial speach, or used by children)
to kiss = 1) _skūpstīt(ies), _2) _bučot(ies)_


----------



## janniah

filipino (tagalog): halik
waray-waray (dialect in philippines): harok

don't know if those translations can help...


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

rongdeono said:
			
		

> Vietnamese: Nụ hôn


*Nụ Hôn là 1 danh từ mà  còn động từ nữa  *
*rất vui khi duoc wen bik bạn nha ^_^*

*Kiss: *
*Nụ Hôn: a noun*
*Hôn: a verb*


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*cium*


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Halik


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the noun is *kiso* while the verb is *kisi*.


----------



## mitochondrion

Bienvenidos said:


> Hey Tisia,
> In Afghan Farsi, "kiss" is "moch"  I'm not sure about Iranian Persian, however;


In Iranian Farsi both ''booseh'' and ''moch'' are used, however first is a literary word when second is a colloquialism. 

In Tajikistan Farsi both words are characterized exactly as in Iranian Farsi. ('I kiss you' - 'Turo mebusam/busa mekonam' TJK)


----------



## Favara

In Catalan it's either _bes_, _besada_ or _petó_. _Bes/besada_ are more commonly used in Western Catalan, while _petó_ is more common in Eastern.


----------



## ilydork

Korean-
the cute, baby version: *뽀뽀* (pronounced "ppo ppo")
formal[?] version: 입맞춤 / 키스

:]


----------



## apmoy70

ellas! said:


> in greek kiss is "fili".


+


Hlias said:


> In Greek, it is:
> 
> Φιλί (Fili, with the accent on the last i)


Just wanted to expand a bit on this, in MoGr it's either:

(A) *«Φιλί»* [fiˈli] (deverbative neut.) or its diminutive *«φιλάκι»* [fiˈlaci] (neut.) < ByzGr *«φιλίν» philín* --> _kiss_ < Classical Present infinitive *«φιλεῖν» pʰĭle̯în* --> _to be a friend, treat friendly_ or _affectionately, to love, entertain, care_, post-Homeric _to kiss_ (especially as the compound *«καταφιλεῖν» kătăpʰile̯în*) < Classical nominal *«φίλος» pʰílŏs* --> _friend, friendly, dear_ with unclear etymology:
-For one school of thought it's an ancient Anatolian loan = Lydian bhilis, _his, her_ > Gr. «φίλος» with earliest meaning _one's own, my man_ (see Manfred Landfester's "Spudagmata" p. 40).
-For others, the word is an _l-derivative_ of the Classical reflexive *«σφεῖς» spʰeîs*, Aeol./Ion./Hom. *«σφί(ν)» spʰí(n)*, Dor. *«φίν» pʰín* --> _they, themselves_ < *«*σ-φει/*σ-φι»* < _σ-zero grade_ of PIE *se- _reflexive pronoun "οneself"_ (see Paul Kretschmer's "Glotta: zeitschrift für griechische und lateinische sprache" p. 22).

Note that the derivation of nouns from the ancient infinitive, is not rare in ByzGr e.g:
Classical aorist infinitive *«φαγεῖν» pʰăge̯în* --> _to eat, consume, swallow_ (cognate with Proto-Slavic *bogъ, _dispencer of goods_ > Rus./Bul. Бог, BCS Бог/Bog --> _God_) > ByzGr *«φαγίν» phagín* --> _food_ > MoGr colloquialism *«φαΐ»* [faˈi] (neut.) --> _chow, grub, (internet jargon) Wi-Fi_, or,

(B) *«Φίλημα»* [ˈfilima] (deverbative neut.) < Classical v. *«φιλέω/φιλῶ» pʰĭléō* (uncontracted)/*pʰĭlô* (contracted); for it's etymology see earlier «φιλεῖν». 
(A) & (B) are equally common & are used interchangeably.

In Ancient Greek, kiss is:
(1) Τhe deverbative *«κύνεον» kúnĕŏn* (neut.) < Classical v. *«κυνέω/κυνῶ» kŭnéō* (uncontracted)/*kŭnô* (contracted) --> _to prostrate (oneself at), kiss the ground, honour by prostrating, (poetic) kiss_ (PIE *ku(e)s- _to kiss_ cf Hitt. kuu̯ašš- _to kiss_, Proto-Germanic *kussijaną > Ger. küssen, Eng. kiss, Dt. kussen).

(2) Τhe devarbative *«φίλημα» pʰílēmă* (neut.); for its etymology see (B).
(1) in more ancient and poetic than (2).

In Koine the prevailing word for kiss is the debervative *«ἀσπασμός» ăspasmós* (masc.) --> _greeting, caress, kiss_ < Classical deponent v. *«ἀσπάζομαι» ăspắzŏma̯i* --> _to welcome kindly, greet_ (with obscure etymology, possibly Pre-Greek).
In MoGr both the v. *«ασπάζομαι»* [asˈpazome] and the noun *«ασπασμός»* aspazˈmos] (masc.) have survived, but describe something different, _the embrace and kiss_ _between lovers or friends_. Considered learned.


----------



## ilocas2

circle c said:


> I have a horse named Kiss. I would like to see some translations of the word "kiss."



Czech:

polibek (masculine gender)
pusa (feminine gender)

So if the horse is male, the translation is *Polibek* and if the horse is female, the translation is *Pusa*.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

in Sardinian :

kiss : _basu_
little kiss : _basittu_
to kiss : _basare_


----------



## Pugnator

Megami_21 said:


> Classical Latin - basium


It is not classical latin, it is popular latin later introduced in Latin literature by Catullus.
In neapolitan kiss is "Vaso" from the Latin "Basiu(m)". Almost every romance language has a cognate word for kiss.


----------



## luitzen

In West-Frisian tút or tútsje.


----------



## KalAlbè

In Haitian Creole: *Bo *for both the verb and noun.


----------



## Kotlas

It looks like only the Byelorussian term is missing:
пацалунак [patsa'lunak]


----------

